# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Guerra en el Segura: regantes tradicionales vs trasvase

## No Registrado

"Los regantes tradicionales de la cuenca del Segura han decidido plantar cara a las intenciones del Ministerio de Agricultura de modificar los caudales tradicionales que reciben para cedérselos a los que se nutren del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Con ese motivo el Juzgado Privativo de Aguas de Orihuela ha presentado alegaciones al borrador de un Real Decreto de Sequía que pretende activar el Gobierno, y que se fundamenta en la escasez de lluvias de este año en la cuenca, hecho que consideran es falso y que lo que busca es «modificar a su antojo los derechos concesionales de los regadíos tradicionales del Segura para poder darle el agua de la cuenca a los regantes del Trasvase», asegura la entidad".

http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/orih...3010151-v.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es que Tejerina no sabe ni como va a encajar un decreto de sequía, teniendo las reservas en un nivel de sobra y con unas aportaciones también más que suficientes.
 Sería en mi opinión una presunta prevaricación. Lo bien que me viene haberme informado a fondo sobre lo que significa "prevaricación", oyes.

 Con tu permiso, te entresaco algunos textos de tu link:




> Así argumentan que pese a la escasez de lluvia el agua que ha llegado este año a los embalses de la cuenca ha supuesto 455 hectómetros cúbicos, *cifra superior a la media de las tres últimas décadas*, que fijan en 326





> También recuerdan que los únicos titulares de derechos de concesión sobre los recursos de la cuenca son los regadíos tradicionales y el abastecimiento a las poblaciones «*careciendo el Trasvase de derecho alguno*»


 Fuente, el link del mensaje anterior.

 No sé qué decreto sacarán. Se lo tirarán abajo los tribunales.

 No sé qué tienen en el ministerio con el SCRATS que todo se lo consienten. es increíble.

Ahora lo último es que quieren gestionar, o mandar en las desaladoras.
 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Más artículos sobre la guerra. Los regantes tradicionales van en serio.
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...to/625161.html



 Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

I love it too... parece que los del Tajo no son los únicos "insolidarios" con Murcia... parece que algunos murcianos son tan insolidarios como los ribereños.

Y me hace gracia que usen la misma palabra que usamos nosotros: "expolio" y la misma palabra que tanto enfadaba a antiguos (?) moderadores de este foro...

----------


## pablovelasco

Normal, siempre hay roces cuando hay poca agua... No saquen conclusiones donde les aseguro que no las hay más alla de eso.

----------


## quien es quien

> Normal, siempre hay roces cuando hay poca agua... No saquen conclusiones donde les aseguro que no las hay más alla de eso.


El problema no es que no haya agua, porque haberla la hay (como las meigas). El problema es que no se puede plantar en el desierto.

----------


## pablovelasco

*El problema es que no se puede plantar en el desierto.* 

Con agua el mejor sitio para plantar es el desierto

----------


## quien es quien

> *El problema es que no se puede plantar en el desierto.* 
> 
> Con agua el mejor sitio para plantar es el desierto


¿Tú estás tonto, te lo haces, o lo eres?

Esa frase que dices es lo más absurdo que has escrito en el foro. Tanto, que no merece ni comentarla, la verdad. Pero como estoy de buenas...

¿Sabes lo que es una vega? ¿Sabes lo que es un suelo fértil? ¿y uno árido?

¿Por qué las civilizaciones se desarrollaron asociadas a ríos? ¿alguna se desarrolló en el desierto?

¿Los egipcios cultivaban en el desierto?


Me gustaría que contestaras a las preguntas y, de paso, explicaras tu frase. Me pica la curiosidad por saber cómo la vas a sostener.

----------


## No Registrado

> Normal, siempre hay roces cuando hay poca agua... No saquen conclusiones donde les aseguro que no las hay más alla de eso.


Ya estás con tus mentiras ¿poca agua?. QUE EL SEGURA ESTÁ POR ENCIMA DEL 60%, NO MIENTAS. El problema es que habéis expoliado de tal forma a la cabecera del Tajo que vuestros paisanos, los habitantes del Ebro, los ribereños... estamos en guerra con vosotros, que no quieren que "expolieis" el Segura como lo habéis hecho con el Tajo.

Y sacaremos las conclusiones que queramos, tú no eres quien para decirnos nada, más como SCRATS que eres.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ya estás con tus mentiras ¿poca agua?. QUE EL SEGURA ESTÁ POR ENCIMA DEL 60%, NO MIENTAS. El problema es que habéis expoliado de tal forma a la cabecera del Tajo que vuestros paisanos, los habitantes del Ebro, los ribereños... estamos en guerra con vosotros, que no quieren que "expolieis" el Segura como lo habéis hecho con el Tajo.
> 
> Y sacaremos las conclusiones que queramos, tú no eres quien para decirnos nada, más como SCRATS que eres.


El SCRATS se está convirtiendo en un problema incómodo para Murcia, que quiere que se distinga entre los regantes tradicionales y ellos.
 Ya están hartando al MAGRAMA, a los regantes del Segura y a la propia CCAA con sus exigencias. Lo último es que quieren controlar las desaladoras, para así seguir ejerciendo su poder sobre los comuneros.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ayer, en la reunión de autobombo y para fomentar que siga el aglutinamiento electoral, En Murcia se celebró el Foro del Agua. Pero les salió rana, los representantes del SCRATS se marcharon. Y comentaron que quieren ir a  Madrid a dar un puñetazo. A ver si vienen.
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...ns_mchannel=TW

 Y esto es lo que dice La Verdad (risas por el nombre del medio), me gustaría haber visto cual es la realidad.
 Mientras el Tajo seco como la mojama en ciertos tramos y comido por el carrizo por falta de corriente. Y en Murcia peleándose por sus despojos.


Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Sería más justo poner que el muerto no es el Tajo, sino su tramo entre Entrepeñas y Valdecañas, siendo generoso, no se por qué os empeñais en decir que está muerto todo el Tajo, es mentira.
En cualquier caso el problema no es con el Tajo, es que los regantes que no usan el trasvase tampoco están dispuestos a ceder ni una gota, que estos años son buenos y no quieren restricciones... Como se puede comprobar, "En este mundo jodío cada cual va a su habío"
Y los del PP, pues quisieron echarse la foto, y se olvidan de que ya nos la metieron una vez con el nuevo memorándum, y claro, eso no se olvida.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Sería más justo poner que el muerto no es el Tajo, sino su tramo entre Entrepeñas y Valdecañas, siendo generoso, no se por qué os empeñais en decir que está muerto todo el Tajo, es mentira.


Sigues sin tener ni idea. Mientes gravemente, no estás hablando en Murcia en donde cualquier mentira sobre el agua vale. Muéstrame un sólo tramo del río Tajo desde El Gordo (Cola de Valdecañas) y el puente de Alcántara y te invito a comer en Casa Lucio.
 El río no existe en esa cantidad de kilómetros. Por tanto está muerto y enterrado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Muéstrame un sólo tramo del río Tajo desde El Gordo (Cola de Valdecañas) y el puente de Alcántara y te invito a comer en Casa Lucio.*

Lo encontré!!!

https://www.google.es/maps/@39.83136...,277.96h,73.2t
/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1scEScbsDzWuNxBe0jHluUrQ!2e0

https://www.google.es/maps/@39.77157...6wXu3_Gh1g!2e0

https://www.google.es/maps/@39.77685.../data=!3m1!1e3

Me he ganado una comida en casa Lucio, que no se lo que es, pero imagino que es caro, y te advierto que yo como bastante.
El río curiosamente es un embalse contínuo hasta Portugal, la verdad es que es difícil encontar una foto que no pille un embalse, pero bueno, lo embalses están llenos, y los tramos de río también se ven grandes. Río con muchos embalses, y todos llenos, no es un río seco ni muerto...

----------


## No Registrado

Y se atreve a seguir hablando sobre el tajo, un tío que repite y repite que el jarama desemboca después de Toledo , tu falta de vergüenza es enorme. No hables de lo que desconoces totalmente, es de risa que pretenda conocer y argumentar sobre el tajo con el Google maps, de vergüenza ajena.

----------


## No Registrado

> "En este mundo jodío cada cual va a su habío"


Ese es el tema y si fuerais honestos los del scrats diríais que ese el tema, pero no, manipuláis con el "agua para todos" y mentís sobre el tajo y tu que no sabes nada ni de tramos ni nada, como llamaste a Zorita? Zorita de los canales?

----------


## pablovelasco

* Y se atreve a seguir hablando sobre el tajo, un tío que repite y repite que el jarama desemboca después de Toledo , tu falta de vergüenza es enorme. No hables de lo que desconoces totalmente, es de risa que pretenda conocer y argumentar sobre el tajo con el Google maps, de vergüenza ajena.* 


Tranqui tío tranqui, me ha dicho que le muestre un tramo de río entre dos puntos, y se lo he mostrado... Si me he equivocado y esa agua no es del Tajo decidmelo si no, no se que problema tienes. Y por cierto que pesadez con lo del jarama, lo confundí con el guadarrama y ya está, se ve que ud. jamás se equivoca.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Muéstrame un sólo tramo del río Tajo desde El Gordo (Cola de Valdecañas) y el puente de Alcántara y te invito a comer en Casa Lucio.*
> 
> Lo encontré!!!
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@39.83136...,277.96h,73.2t
> /data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1scEScbsDzWuNxBe0jHluUrQ!2e0
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@39.77157...6wXu3_Gh1g!2e0
> 
> ...


 Pero..., alma de cántaro, me muestras el embalse de Torrejón Tajo y me dices que es el "río Tajo" y te quedas tan ancho.  

 No hay ni un solo tramo de río sin embalsar desde El Gordo hasta la presa de Alcántara.

 De verdad es que no solo demuestras una ignorancia enorme en cuanto a conocimiento sobre el Tajo, ni siquiera conoces lo que es un río. Pobre hombre, en el fondo me das pena.
 Sin duda, para ti un río es esto: 
 En Casa Lucio me voy a comer la semana que viene unos buenos huevos estrellados y luego unas buenas cocochas como sólo allí se comen. Y me reiré pensando en la tontería que acabas de poner. No lo dudes.

 En fin...
Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*De verdad es que no solo demuestras una ignorancia enorme en cuanto a conocimiento sobre el Tajo, ni siquiera conoces lo que es un río. Pobre hombre, en el fondo me das pena.*

Es la falta de costumbre, claro, veo tanta agua junta y se me cruzan los cables. Ud. eso lo verá escaso, pero para mí es el no va más. Sea como sea, seco no hay ni un tramo, y de los embalses el trasvase no tiene la culpa, son para otros menesteres.
Y la 2º foto creo que si es de un pequeño tramo de río entre valdecañas y el siguiente embalse. Muy pegados, es verdad.

----------


## No Registrado

> Y por cierto que pesadez con lo del jarama, lo confundí con el guadarrama y ya está, se ve que ud. jamás se equivoca.


Ahora es el guadarrama lo que confundiste con el jarama?????





> Confundí en la cabeza Toledo con Aranjuez, eso me invalida para seguir escribiendo?


Hace dos días era Toledo con Aranjuez, es usted un mentiroso, y lo que me asombra es que se le pillan las mentiras y sigue una vez y otra. No mire no, no confundió el Jarama con el Guadarrama, ESO ES MENTIRA:





> Por otro lado no se ha destrozado el Tajo, solo se ha afectado el Tajo medio, y ni siquiera todo, al pasar Toledo y unirse al Guadarrama y al Jarama


Yo por supuesto que me equivoco, pero evidentemente mucho menos que usted por una sencilla razón: no hablo de lo que desconozco totalmente. Y que le quede claro, lo digo por lo de "pesadez", cada vez que se invente algo sobre el Tajo no voy a discutirlo con usted, lo que voy es decirle que no sabe de lo que habla y le voy a poner que dice que el Jarama desemboca en el Tajo después de Toledo o hablar del Tajo sin embalsar y es el embalse de Torrejón... es ridículo hablar sobre un río por lo que ve en Google Maps...

Mire, leía hoy una entrevista del gran novelista Marías y dice esto: "Si uno necesita un dato determinado, pulsa unas teclas y le encuentra inmediatamente. Es una información momentánea y utilitaria, simplemente utilitaria, y por tanto no hace falta ni acumular, ni saber, ni estudiar, ni nada por el estilo. No le resto valor, pero otra cosa muy distinta es la posesión de la instalación en su conocimiento."

A mí no se me ocurre meterme en una discusión sobre el estado del río Segura, para poner un ejemplo, por que desconozco ese río, y por lo tanto no me equivocaré, en cambio, yo, o Miguel u otros muchos, llevamos años leyendo todo lo que cae en nuestras manos del Tajo, vivimos cerca del río, lo andamos... y por eso es muy cabreante que alguien que no sabe nada del río y lo demuestra a diario venga a decirnos como está el río o si tienes problemas o habla de tramos... etc.

----------


## No Registrado

[QUOTE=pablovelasco;134824 Sea como sea, seco no hay ni un tramo, y de los embalses el trasvase no tiene la culpa, son para otros menesteres.
QUOTE]

Y usted no tiene ni idea de si hay tramos secos o no, usted desconoce totalmente el Tajo. Nos ha repetido varias veces que el Jarama desemboca en el Tajo después de Toledo.

----------


## ben-amar

Despues de un poco de tiempo, bastante, de no entrar en el foro y tratar de ponerme al dia, hay algo que no entiendo.
¿como se puede defender que el Tajo esta vivo, que sigue siendo el Tajo de antaño, cuando se confunde el rio con un embalse, cuando no se conoce nada del rio?
Otra cosa, ¿como se puede seguir defendiendo que hay que llevar el agua para sembrar en el desierto a la vez que se convierte en un erial una rica vega? Bueno, lo fue.

----------

NoRegistrado (15-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Despues de un poco de tiempo, bastante, de no entrar en el foro y tratar de ponerme al dia, hay algo que no entiendo.
> ¿como se puede defender que el Tajo esta vivo, que sigue siendo el Tajo de antaño, cuando se confunde el rio con un embalse, cuando no se conoce nada del rio?
> Otra cosa, ¿como se puede seguir defendiendo que hay que llevar el agua para sembrar en el desierto a la vez que se convierte en un erial una rica vega? Bueno, lo fue.


Exacto, el problema es que defienden sus negocios y yo eso lo veo comprensible pero el problema es cuando argumentan sus intereses inventando una situación ficticia del río y diciendo que el trasvase no crea problemas en una parte importantísima de la cuenca

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *De verdad es que no solo demuestras una ignorancia enorme en cuanto a conocimiento sobre el Tajo, ni siquiera conoces lo que es un río. Pobre hombre, en el fondo me das pena.*
> 
> Es la falta de costumbre, claro, veo tanta agua junta y se me cruzan los cables. Ud. eso lo verá escaso, pero para mí es el no va más. Sea como sea, seco no hay ni un tramo, y de los embalses el trasvase no tiene la culpa, son para otros menesteres.
> Y la 2º foto creo que si es de un pequeño tramo de río entre valdecañas y el siguiente embalse. Muy pegados, es verdad.


 Los 5 tramos secos los puedes ver con el Google maps, 4 de Bolarque a Aranjuez. Bajo la presa de Zorita, que hace una herradura. Bajo la presa de Almoguera, bajo una presa que hay en Estremera y en la de Valdajos. Además del tramo seco que te mostré bajo Castrejón.

Aunque sé que es un esfuerzo inútil contigo, lo pongo porque a alguien le puede servir de información.


Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

*es ridículo hablar sobre un río por lo que ve en Google Maps*

Lo que es ridículo es plantear que entre dos embalses, uno al 90%, y otro al 75%, que son de los embalses más grandes de España, el río no exista o tenga tramos secos. Para saber que eso no es posible no hace falta ser un erudito del Tajo. El problema es que parece ser que os negais a aceptar que el trasvase ha supuesto un perjuicio en una parte del Tajo solamente, no en su totalidad, y yo digo que ese peruicio se compensa con lo que ha generado en levante.

Y sí, para intentar demostrar que estabais en un error me he metido a ver la geografía de la zona, y ese es un tema que no domino, y he tenido los consecuentes fallos, para uds. Talavera, Toledo, o Guadarrama y Jarama son conceptos más claros que a para mí, evidentemente.
Me metí en un tema que no domino para aclarar una cosa absurda, que es el mantener que el Tajo entre Valdecañas y Alcántara tiene problemas, cuando sobra agua, o un embalse de 1446hm3 al 90% no implica una abundancia de agua???
Otra cosa sería entre la zona donde desembocan los afluentes del Tajo, guadarrama y jarama, y el embalse de Entrepeñas, ahí está el problema, y es, en mi opinión un problema muy relativo, totalmente compensado por lo que genera en otros sitios.

Y el google maps me parece la herramienta más imparcial para demostrar argumentos. Y para demostar que un río lleva o no lleva agua, va de perlas.

----------


## pablovelasco

* Bajo la presa de Zorita*

Aguas abajo de la central de Zorita, antes de llegar al pueblo de Zorita de los canes:

https://www.google.es/maps/@40.33202...znz_fLtTVQ!2e0

Yo veo agua, muéstrame la foto de street view donde aparezca seco el río. Que fotos en épocas de sequía y retocadas las saben hacer bien los ecologistas.

Si te refiere a esto:

https://www.google.es/maps/place/191...a3c4ada3b1afc9

Es evidentemente vegetación, el río no está seco, o es que aparece después por algún tipo de milagro??? y En Zorita evidentemente lleva agua ya lo has visto en la foto de arriba.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * Bajo la presa de Zorita*
> 
> Aguas abajo de la central de Zorita, antes de llegar al pueblo de Zorita de los canes:
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@40.33202...znz_fLtTVQ!2e0
> 
> Yo veo agua, muéstrame la foto de street view donde aparezca seco el río. Que fotos en épocas de sequía y retocadas las saben hacer bien los ecologistas.
> 
> Si te refiere a esto:
> ...


Lo peor de ignorar no es hacerlo, sino intentar desacreditar al que está a pie de río.
Lo voy a explicar, no para ti, que me importa un bledo porque es como explicarlo a una pared de granito Castilla.

La foto de Street View que pones primero es en el mismo pueblo de Zorita, y es exactamente la recula del embalse de Almoguera, agua parada. No corresponde al tramo seco que te comento, aunque si no hubiera embalse estaría igualmente seco.

La foto aérea de Google maps es correcta, y desde el muro de la presa de Zorita hasta donde termina la herradura, está seco. Lo que se ve de agua estancada en el primer tramo no es agua del Tajo, que no tiene, sino la que aporta la desembocadura del arroyo que viene desde Pastrana (no recuerdo el nombre ahora) y que se ve como entra en la parte superior de la herradura del río Tajo seco. El agua de ese arroyo se acumula en el charco que hace en el cauce, un arroyo estancado y sin movimiento.
En definitiva, un río seco, un río muerto.

Pero vamos, explicarte a ti lo que es un río y que lo entiendas, es como explicarle a Cristiano Ronaldo la teoría de la relatividad y que la entienda también, imposible.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*La foto de Street View que pones primero es en el mismo pueblo de Zorita, y es exactamente la recula del embalse de Almoguera, agua parada. No corresponde al tramo seco que te comento, aunque si no hubiera embalse estaría igualmente seco.*

Y de donde sale el agua para que el embalse de Almoguera esté lleno?? No es muy grande, pero está hasta los topes...

*La foto aérea de Google maps es correcta, y desde el muro de la presa de Zorita hasta donde termina la herradura, está seco. Lo que se ve de agua estancada en el primer tramo no es agua del Tajo, que no tiene, sino la que aporta la desembocadura del arroyo que viene desde Pastrana (no recuerdo el nombre ahora) y que se ve como entra en la parte superior de la herradura del río Tajo seco. El agua de ese arroyo se acumula en el charco que hace en el cauce, un arroyo estancado y sin movimiento.
En definitiva, un río seco, un río muerto.*

Me quieres decir que este tramo no es el Tajo? sino agua estancada?? No se, no lo veo tan claro yo. 

https://www.google.es/maps/@40.35931...QfBhlZ70ow!2e0

En cualquier caso, otro ejemplo puede mostrar con el google maps, algo contrastable por todos?
Y de todos modos, recemos para que esta primavera sea muy lluviosa y quedemos todos relativamente contentos.

----------


## quien es quien

> *La foto de Street View que pones primero es en el mismo pueblo de Zorita, y es exactamente la recula del embalse de Almoguera, agua parada. No corresponde al tramo seco que te comento, aunque si no hubiera embalse estaría igualmente seco.*
> 
> Y de donde sale el agua para que el embalse de Almoguera esté lleno?? No es muy grande, pero está hasta los topes...
> 
> *La foto aérea de Google maps es correcta, y desde el muro de la presa de Zorita hasta donde termina la herradura, está seco. Lo que se ve de agua estancada en el primer tramo no es agua del Tajo, que no tiene, sino la que aporta la desembocadura del arroyo que viene desde Pastrana (no recuerdo el nombre ahora) y que se ve como entra en la parte superior de la herradura del río Tajo seco. El agua de ese arroyo se acumula en el charco que hace en el cauce, un arroyo estancado y sin movimiento.
> En definitiva, un río seco, un río muerto.*
> 
> Me quieres decir que este tramo no es el Tajo? sino agua estancada?? No se, no lo veo tan claro yo. 
> 
> ...


Tú dirás cómo está un agua que no tiene continuidad. Míralo en el Bing: http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=qqs...49&form=LMLTCC

No se puede decir que ese agua corra, la verdad.


Por cierto, estoy esperando que me respondas a las preguntas que te hice el otro día.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *La foto de Street View que pones primero es en el mismo pueblo de Zorita, y es exactamente la recula del embalse de Almoguera, agua parada. No corresponde al tramo seco que te comento, aunque si no hubiera embalse estaría igualmente seco.*
> 
> Y de donde sale el agua para que el embalse de Almoguera esté lleno?? No es muy grande, pero está hasta los topes....


 Es sencillo de explicar para el que tiene intención de aprender.
 Hay una central hidroeléctrica con una concesión de agua desde antes de construirse el trasvase. Esa concesión de Unión Fenosa siguió tras la inauguración de ese nefasto desvío. No le llega agua suficiente para la hidroeléctrica y para el río. AL CARECER EL TAJO DE ACUADAL AMBIENTAL, SE SECA EL RIO TOTALMENTE.
Ocurre lo mismo bajo Almoguera y dos kms más abajo con una piscifactoría. SI EL TAJO TUVIERA CAUDAL AMBIENTAL, TENDRÍAN QUE BAJAR LOS 6 ASQUEROSOS M3/SEG. MÁS LAS CONCESIONES. Al menos el doble de lo que baja.
Te lo pongo en grande no porque grite, sino para que no lo evites. 





> Me quieres decir que este tramo no es el Tajo? sino agua estancada?? No se, no lo veo tan claro yo. 
> 
> https://www.google.es/maps/@40.35931...QfBhlZ70ow!2e0
> 
> En cualquier caso, otro ejemplo puede mostrar con el google maps, algo contrastable por todos?
> Y de todos modos, recemos para que esta primavera sea muy lluviosa y quedemos todos relativamente contentos.


Eso que muestras ahora es un charco estancado. Hoy mismo he estado allí porque he ido con mi hermano a arreglar unas cosas en su casa. Esas agua pertenecen al arroyo que baja de Pastrana y desemboca en el antigüo molino de La Pangía. Molino abandonado por no tener agua como se puede ver el las imágenes.

 Pero vamos, si no te lo crees, puedes venir y bañarte aquí.
 Tú te piensas que montamos todo éste follón, que Miguel Ángel Sánchez se va a Bruselas y todo el copón por divertirnos??
 Lo hacemos porque estamos hasta los mismísimos de éste abuso. Y no vamos a parar.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> *es ridículo hablar sobre un río por lo que ve en Google Maps*
> 
> Lo que es ridículo es plantear que entre dos embalses, uno al 90%, y otro al 75%, que son de los embalses más grandes de España, el río no exista o tenga tramos secos. Para saber que eso no es posible no hace falta ser un erudito del Tajo. El problema es que parece ser que os negais a aceptar que el trasvase ha supuesto un perjuicio en una parte del Tajo solamente, no en su totalidad, y yo digo que ese peruicio se compensa con lo que ha generado en levante.
> 
> Y sí, para intentar demostrar que estabais en un error me he metido a ver la geografía de la zona, y ese es un tema que no domino, y he tenido los consecuentes fallos, para uds. Talavera, Toledo, o Guadarrama y Jarama son conceptos más claros que a para mí, evidentemente.
> Me metí en un tema que no domino para aclarar una cosa absurda, que es el mantener que el Tajo entre Valdecañas y Alcántara tiene problemas, cuando sobra agua, o un embalse de 1446hm3 al 90% no implica una abundancia de agua???
> Otra cosa sería entre la zona donde desembocan los afluentes del Tajo, guadarrama y jarama, y el embalse de Entrepeñas, ahí está el problema, y es, en mi opinión un problema muy relativo, totalmente compensado por lo que genera en otros sitios.
> 
> Y el google maps me parece la herramienta más imparcial para demostrar argumentos. Y para demostar que un río lleva o no lleva agua, va de perlas.


No se puede tener opinión sobre el Tajo SI NO SE SABE NADA DEL RIO. Usted no ha dicho más que disparates  y sigue diciendolos, defienda usted el trasvase para sus negocios y sus campos de golf, pero NO HABLE DE LO QUE NO TIENE NI IDEA.  

Para usted se compensa el destrozo del río porque ustede se lleva los beneficios, que listo ¿eh? el problema somos nosotros, es el río, es el medio ambiente, es el coste que representa para el pais mandarles agua. Beneficio para ustedes los regantes del SCRATS perjuicio para todos los demás.

----------


## No Registrado

> [B]
> Y de donde sale el agua para que el embalse de Almoguera esté lleno?? No es muy grande, pero está hasta los topes...


jajajaaj, no sabe de lo que habla, ¿conoce uste el embalse de Almoguera? ¿conoce usted su capacidad? 
Usted no saba nada del Tajo, usted nos ha repetido varias veces que el Jarama desemboca junto al Guadarrama despues de Toledo, deje ya de decir disparates sobre el Tajo, defienda usted que se quede seco para hacer negocios pero deje de hablar de algo que desconoce totalmente.

----------


## No Registrado

> Me quieres decir que este tramo no es el Tajo? sino agua estancada?? No se, no lo veo tan claro yo.


Por favor discutir el estado del río por las fotos que hay en google maps... por favor, algunos nos tomamos la discusión en serio... una parte muy importante del  río está destrozado por culpa del trasvase y si no lo sabe usted INFORMESE. LEA, visite el río y no nos haga perder el tiempo con afirmaciones totalmente indocumentadas, lo que vea usted desde el ordenador o no es totalmente intrascendente.

----------


## No Registrado

> *es ridículo hablar sobre un río por lo que ve en Google Maps*
> Y sí, para intentar demostrar que estabais en un error me he metido a ver la geografía de la zona, y ese es un tema que no domino, y he tenido los consecuentes fallos, para uds. Talavera, Toledo, o Guadarrama y Jarama son conceptos más claros que a para mí, evidentemente.


¿para demostrar que estamos en un error?
Pero tú que sabes si estamos en un error si no sabes nada del Tajo, o sea que quieres que nosotros, los que conocemos el Tajo estamos en un error (sin tener tú ni idea del tema) y entonces entras en google maps...
puffffffffffffffffffff, que cosa más absurda.

----------


## No Registrado

DE TODAS FORMAS ESTE HILO ESTA EN EL SEGURA, AQUÍ NO SE HABLA DEL TAJO.


Sigue la guerra en el Segura:

"La CHS contesta a los regantes que sí se dan las condiciones para un decreto de sequía"

"La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) contestó ayer a los agricultores con derecho de uso de las aguas del río que sí se dan las condiciones para que el Gobierno apruebe un decreto de sequía en contra de la opinión de estos, que han presentado alegaciones y preparan ya movilizaciones porque consideran que la cuenca es deficitaria en sí, que es un déficit permanente y que con esta medida que se plantea se pretende repartir su agua con la de los regantes del trasvase Tajo-Segura, algo que consideran un fraude de ley."

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...s/1599256.html

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

Los regantes tradicionales de la huerta piden a los ayuntamientos que se pronuncien en contra del decreto de sequía.




> En la reunión se criticó duramente al Sindicato Central de usuarios del Trasvase Tajo-Segura (Scrats) por actuar como un grupo de presión político, social y económico en contra de los derechos del regadío tradicional con la connivencia de los gobiernos central y autonómicos de Valencia y Murcia.
> 
> Finalmente se destacó que si los nuevos regadíos, sufren sequía es por la proliferación  de miles de hectáreas ilegales de regadíos.



http://lacronicaindependiente.com/20...eto-de-sequia/

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aquí, siempre se ha defendido el regadío tradicional, no son enemigos del Tajo.
Está bien que se den cuenta de quienes son en realidad el SCRATS, un lobby como bien lo describen sus paisanos.
Un Lobby que va en contra de los propios murcianos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (18-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Próximo Objetivo del SCRATS: MASACRAR A LOS REGANTES TRADICIONALES*




> *Los regantes del Tajo Segura advierten a los agricultores de la huerta que conseguirán su agua con el apoyo de los Gobiernos Central y autonómicos de Valencia y Murcia*
> ORIHUELA 17-03-2015
> 
> El Sindicato Central de Regantes del AcueductoTajo-Segura (Scrats) lo tiene claro: *conseguir el agua de los regantes tradicionales de la cuenca del Segura sea como sea*. Y para ello, según muestran públicamente algunos de sus dirigentes,* cuentan con el apoyo del PP a través del Gobierno Central y de los regionales de Murcia y Valencia* como ya se comprobó en la última junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS). Esta es alguna de las conclusiones que regantes de la huerta han  relatado a este medio tras la reunión mantenida hoy en Orihuela entre los representantes del regadío tradicional de la Vega Baja y los máximos responsables del Scrats donde se abordaron las claúsulas que recoge del Decreto de Sequía, pendiente de aprobación por el ejecutivo central y que todas las partes en conflicto ya dan por hecho que será refrendado.
> 
> Al encuentro informativo entre regantes seguirá una segunda reunión no sin antes, ser convocada una asamblea entre las 17 comunidades de riegos tradicionales de la comarca que abordará las propuestas del Scrats. De momento, según ha podido saber este medio, las diferencias son importantes.
> El Scrats rechaza que la huerta le ceda agua para el riego con el compromiso de que sea devuelta, como ya ocurrió hace unos años pero de manera contraria. Los regantes del trasvase la quieren comprar bajo el paraguas del Decreto de Sequía. Y además muestran su interés de que *esta compra-venta de recursos no se fije solo para este año (periodo de vigencia del Decreto) sino en otros sucesivos. Es decir y según comenta un agricultor  quieren que la huerta tradicional desaparezca* . Otro regante comenta tras la reunión que se nos ha quedado cara de tontos tras escuchar al Scrats; la huerta produce miles de puestos de trabajo todos los años. Miles de familias viven de la agricultura tradicional y además se trata de un paisaje cultural, de un patrimonio rural, histórico y natural casi único en Europa. Si no hay agua no hay huerta
> 
> *Y añade que nos quieren vender que con la venta de nuestra agua nos van a hacer ricos a todos los agricultores. Es mentira pero esa es su estrategia con el apoyo de las distintas administraciones*
> Otras fuentes indican que durante la reunión, los representantes del Tajo-Segura dejaron claro que el Decreto de Sequía se aprobará. Por eso insistían en llegar a un acuerdo rápido . Tienen muy claro que el Decreto se aprobará explica


http://lacronicaindependiente.com/20...ce=twitterfeed

 Tácticas mafiosas, amenazas, chulería, prepotencia, insinuaciones de tener al poder político "controlado"... Ese es el SCRATS, aver cuando se van a dar cuenta en Murcia del monstruo que tienen en casa.

Pablo Velasco, qué opinas de esto??

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (18-mar-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

> *Próximo Objetivo del SCRATS: MASACRAR A LOS REGANTES TRADICIONALES*
> 
> 
> http://lacronicaindependiente.com/20...ce=twitterfeed
> 
>  Tácticas mafiosas, amenazas, chulería, prepotencia, insinuaciones de tener al poder político "controlado"... Ese es el SCRATS, aver cuando se van a dar cuenta en Murcia del monstruo que tienen en casa.
> 
> Pablo Velasco, qué opinas de esto??
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Ya sabes lo que te va a decir: que el ATS crea millones de puestos de trabajo, que rentabiliza al 500% el agua que consume, que aporta el 250% al PIB universal y que total, quitar agua de la huerta no es tan malo porque solo se reducirá un poco la humedad del suelo.

y esas cosas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Los regantes tradicionales de la huerta piden a los ayuntamientos que se pronuncien en contra del decreto de sequía*
*Instan a los partidos políticos a que incluyan en sus programas electorales una referencia a favor de los regadíos tradicionales*




> Instar a todas las corporaciones municipales de la Vega Baja para que se pronuncien enIMG_0635 contra del decreto de sequía aprobado por  la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), apoyado por los ejecutivos valenciano y murciano y pendiente, de ser aprobado definitivamente por el Gobierno Central. También, y de cara a las próximas elecciones municipales solicitar a todos los partidos políticos que se presenten a los comicios a que incluyan en sus programas electorales un rechazo explícito al citado decreto.
> 
> Estos fueron algunos de los principales acuerdos que se tomaron la noche del pasado martes en una reunión informativa celebrada en el Juzgado de Aguas de Almoradí donde participaron entre otros, los representantes del regadíos tradicionales de los municipios de Almoradí, Formentera del Segura, Rojales, Daya Vieja, y Guardamar del Segura. O lo que es lo mismo, representantes de casi 4.000 agricultores
> 
> Estos acuerdos serán trasladados al igual al resto de Juzgados y Sindicatos de Riegos de la Vega Baja para que sean respaldados y los apliquen.IMG_0642
> 
> COMISIÓN DE SEGUIMIENTO COMARCAL
> 
> Otro de los puntos aprobados por este colectivo de regantes fue crear una comisión de seguimiento comarcal que agrupe a todos los juzgados y sindicatos de riegos para oponerse a las pretensiones del Gobierno central de aprobar el decreto que permitirá , una vez refrendado, que el agua perteneciente a los regadíos tradicionales de las tres vegas de la cuenca del Segura se pueden utilizar en los nuevos regadíos del Trasvase Tajo- Segura, tras disminuir, el gobierno Central, las aportaciones del Tajo al Segura.
> ...


http://lacronicaindependiente.com/20...eto-de-sequia/

 Va a haber lío...
Pablo, los del SCRATS hartáis a todo cristo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (19-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Agricultores, ecologistas, Huermur y otros colectivos ciudadanos de la Vega Baja alertan de las consecuencias negativas de un Decreto de Sequía y los intentos de unificar los riegos tradicionales del Segura con los del Trasvase*



> Ecologistas en Acción, Huermur y representantes de agricultores y de otros colectivos de la Vega Baja han puesto la primera piedra para crear un frente común unitario en la cuenca del Segura para oponerse al Decreto de Sequía que previsiblemente aprobará el Consejo de Ministros en breve, y que ha sido refrendado ya por la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) con el respaldo del Ejecutivo central y de los gobiernos autonómicos de Valencia y Murcia, según informa La Crónica Independiente. La primera reunión para crear un bloque unitario en contra del Decreto de Sequía tuvo lugar la tarde del miércoles en Murcia.
> 
> La iniciativa ciudadana pretende crear un colectivo de apoyo a los agricultores tradicionales de las tres cuencas del Segura cuyas economías se verán afectadas por el desvío de aguas propias del río Segura hacia los nuevos regadíos del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Además se solicitará a todas las formaciones políticas que se definan públicamente si están a favor o en contra del Decreto de Sequía. “La única solución para parar el saqueo y el robo del agua de la huerta es la movilización” indicaron. Pero ello, sin renunciar a la vía penal en los Juzgados.
> 
> Los microclimas, a peor
> 
> Durante la reunión, se advirtió que las consecuencias del Decreto de Sequía y de los intentos de unir los dos subsistemas de riego en la cuenca del Segura no solo afectarán a los agricultores  tradicionales sino a los habitantes de buena parte de la Región de Murcia y de la Vega Baja, ya que “al disponer de menos caudales de agua para el riego, el microclima de las zonas de regadíos tradicionales y de las poblaciones que lo salpican cambiará a peor”.
> 
> A ello se une “los perjuicios hacia el medio ambiente en general y de la huerta en particular, sin olvidar, los efectos hacia su rica historia y cultura, es decir a su patrimonio socioambiental y además económico”, señalan.
> ...


http://www.lacronicadelpajarito.es/r...-su-patrimonio

Ya parece que se dan cuenta de que la voracidad del SCRATS y sus prácticas, en mi opinión personal, poco éticas, quieren apropiarse de todo, del Tajo, del Segura, de los acuíferos sin importarles ni siquiera sus propios paisanos.

 Es significativo, que sean los propios regantes tradicionales los que hablen de las Has ilegales del SCRATS.



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

*El Gobierno, el Sindicato Central de Regantes, la Confederación y el Juzgado de Orihuela escenifican hoy en Madrid un acuerdo al que se opone el regadío tradicional*



> El regadío tradicional llevará al juzgado la venta de agua del Segura a los agricultores del trasvase. El juez de Aguas de Alfeitamí de Almoradí Carlos Barrera anunció ayer que los sindicatos de regantes y juzgados de Agua de ocho municipios de la Vega Baja –que representan a casi la mitad de las hectáreas regadas por el Segura en la comarca– alegarán el expediente de venta de agua al Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo Segura (SCRATS), que solo tiene el visto bueno del juzgado de Aguas de Orihuela y el de Callosa. Un acuerdo que hoy se quiere escenificar en Madrid con una reunión entre la Dirección General de Aguas, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), el presidente del SCRATS y el propio juzgado de Aguas de Orihuela.
> 
> Los regantes, indignados con este acuerdo, acudirán al contencioso administrativo e incluso no descartan otras vías judiciales en el caso más que probable que sus alegaciones al expediente no tengan éxito. La CHS quiere dar el visto bueno a la venta –en torno a 12 hectómetros– pese a las grandes dificultades técnicas que presenta la cuantificación, sobre el terreno, del agua que debe dejar de pasar por el río Segura para distribuirse a los regadíos que nacieron al amparo del Trasvase sobre el secano a principios de los ochenta. Obstáculos que, según fuentes consultadas por este diario, se expresan con mucha claridad en los informes de la CHS para este caso.
> 
> «Con dinero no regamos, regamos con agua, que es un bien común, es de todos», subrayó Carlos Barrera, quien cuenta con un plazo de cinco días para presentar las alegaciones. Explicó que los responsables del Juzgado de Orihuela, sin contar, en su opinión, con la valoración sus regantes, se pliega a los intereses del SCRATS que «es muy poderoso» porque representa a los propietarios de más de 170.000 hectáreas de cultivo, distribuidas entre Murcia, Almería y Alicante.
> 
> Irreversible
> «No es una venta temporal, es algo para siempre e irreversible», advirtió el juez de Aguas quien intenta concienciar de que la iniciativa acaba con una forma de distribución de las aguas secular en la Vega Baja, en la que los recursos hídricos se utilizan de forma equitativa. Barrera insistió en que con este precedente de venta de agua los regantes del Segura, una zona, como otras tantas del sureste español, deficitaria en agua, no pueden reivindicar un agua de calidad mientras se la venden a otros, además de cuestionar que se haya decretado la situación de sequía, cuando en la cuenca del Segura sí existen recursos suficientes. Estas ocho entidades pretenden unirse bajo el paraguas de una única entidad de usuarios del agua del Segura para defender con mayor eficacia sus intereses.
> 
> ...


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...z/1639915.html

El SCRATS acaba con todo, con el Tajo, con sus paisanos y con lo que les pongan por delante, destruyen lo que tocan.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (02-jun-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

"Para Aldeguer el SCRATS pretende con estos acuerdos de venta, «salvar los muebles» ante su falta de oposición a la regulación del trasvase, impuesta por Castilla La Macha, que rebaja los caudales que se puede hacer llegar a la cuenca del Segura"

No se entiende muy bien esta frase, pero es completametne incierto que Castilla La Mancha haya impuesto ninguna rebaja de caudales, de hecho ha dejado hacer lo que han querido los regantes del SCARTS, ni siquiera ha querido estar en la negociación del Memorandum que incrustaron en la Ley de Estudios Ambientales y que fue echado abajo por el constitucional, y ahora han vuelto a meter en la Ley de Montes (este Gobierno se cree que puede hacer lo que le venga en gana pero eso sí, el problema es que no "comunican bien"). El problema de la reducción de caudales es que debido al salvaje trasvase que se hizo el año pasado, se ha quedado la cabecera seca, en situación de alerta ahora mismo, y despues del verano en situación de emergencia con los consiguientes cortes de suministro y si no hay agua se reducen los caudales, claro que sí.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Y hablando en general de la noticia es gracioso ver como murcianos (con toda la razón del mundo) niegan la venta de agua a los del SCRATS. Cuando somos los castellanos lo que queremos hacerlo se nos llama insolidarios, muy gracioso la verdad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> "Para Aldeguer el SCRATS pretende con estos acuerdos de venta, «salvar los muebles» ante su falta de oposición a la regulación del trasvase, impuesta por Castilla La Macha, que rebaja los caudales que se puede hacer llegar a la cuenca del Segura"
> 
> No se entiende muy bien esta frase, pero es completametne incierto que Castilla La Mancha haya impuesto ninguna rebaja de caudales, de hecho ha dejado hacer lo que han querido los regantes del SCARTS, ni siquiera ha querido estar en la negociación del Memorandum que incrustaron en la Ley de Estudios Ambientales y que fue echado abajo por el constitucional, y ahora han vuelto a meter en la Ley de Montes (este Gobierno se cree que puede hacer lo que le venga en gana pero eso sí, el problema es que no "comunican bien"). El problema de la reducción de caudales es que debido al salvaje trasvase que se hizo el año pasado, se ha quedado la cabecera seca, en situación de alerta ahora mismo, y despues del verano en situación de emergencia con los consiguientes cortes de suministro y si no hay agua se reducen los caudales, claro que sí.


Lo hacen porque buscan el enemigo externo. Es algo habitual en grupos que se pelean pero buscan aglutinarse buscando un enemigo que en realidad no lo es, es una vieja táctica que se basa en el dicho popular "perro no come carne de perro". En España lo vemos en varios sitios, y a nivel mundial igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Y hablando en general de la noticia es gracioso ver como murcianos (con toda la razón del mundo) niegan la venta de agua a los del SCRATS. Cuando somos los castellanos lo que queremos hacerlo se nos llama insolidarios, muy gracioso la verdad.


Ah amigo, es que los que más reclaman "solidaridad", "compartir", "agua para todos" y demás pamemas, cuando les toca el turno a ellos, ya...la cosa cambia, como dice "El Cigala".

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y como va ésto. He leído por algún lado que les iban a aumentar lo que les concedieron de La Pedrera, que era de las dotaciones de los regantes tradicionales, y que iban a sacarles otros 5 Hm3 de los mismos aunque devolviéndoselo después.

Aquí se habla algo de ello, pero de refilón, lo hace principalmente de los pozos de sequía, que los van a dejar como la mojama si no llueve muchísimo en invierno y primavera.



> *Los 22 pozos de socorro que exigían los regantes empiezan a soltar agua*
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) ha puesto en marcha los 22 pozos de emergencia para paliar la sequía, al amparo del decreto aprobado por el Gobierno central meses atrás. Los sondeos se han activado después de que concluyera el último papeleo administrativo, como era la decisión del Consejo de Ministros para que esta medida quedara excluida del trámite de evaluación ambiental. Este requisito habría retrasado más tiempo la apertura de los pozos, por cuenta propia y ajena, dentro de la demarcación del Segura.
> Nueve sondeos están repartidos por el Sinclinal de Calasparra, el más importante de la cuenca, y los otros trece en la Batería Estratégica situada en la Vega Baja, aguas abajo de la ciudad de Murcia. Los trabajos de equipamiento y revisión realizados hasta la fecha han permitido que las extracciones de agua se pongan en funcionamiento de forma inmediata, según el organismo de cuenca.
> 
> Aunque se ha excluido el trámite de evaluación ambiental, la Confederación llevará a cabo un control de las extracciones, que no serán superiores a la capacidad de recarga de los acuíferos, como ha sucedido en otras ocasiones. Muchos pozos estaban cerrados desde el anterior periodo de sequía, por lo que han tenido tiempo de recuperar sus niveles piezométricos.
> 
> Los veintidós sondeos aportarán 2,5 metros cúbicos por segundo cuando estén todos funcionando, que serán vertidos principalmente al cauce del río Segura para los usos que tienen asignados. El caudal conjunto del Sinclinal de Calasparra será de 1.230 litros por segundo, y el de la Batería Estratégica, de 1.330 litros. Dado que el Ministerio y la CHS han tardado mucho tiempo en activar los pozos, a expensas de las autorizaciones del Gobierno central, los regantes del Trasvase han recibido parte de los caudales por adelantado, con cargo a los recursos propios de la cuenca del Segura. Estos volúmenes tendrán que devolverlos a la demarcación, ya que corresponden a los regadíos tradicionales y a los concesionarios de esas aguas.
> 
> Los regantes, tanto los del Trasvase del Tajo como los tradicionales, han criticado la lentitud del Ministerio para abrir los pozos, habida cuenta de que el decreto de sequía fue solicitado en enero y no se aprobó hasta mayo. Desde entonces han tenido que esperar otros tres meses. Una de las situaciones más tensas se produjo días atrás en la reunión de la comunidad de regantes de Cieza-Calasparra, donde se alertó de la pérdida de miles de hectáreas de frutales.
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201508...9003114-v.HTML
 Eso sí, *exentos de declaración ambiental*

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Afirman que tienen derecho a recursos de embalses del Segura y que la sequía es de los campos del trasvase*



> Los jueces de Aguas y presidentes de todos los Juzgados de Aguas, Sindicatos de Riego y Comunidades de Regantes del regadío tradicional de la Vega Baja del Segura reclamarán a la Confederación Hidrográfica que distribuya los recursos hídricos de calidad a los que tienen derecho y están en los embalses y no los de pozos con los que se pretende paliar la sequía. Estos jueces y síndicos representan a 30.000 regantes y acudirán el martes, con numeroso grup de regantes, a las 12 del mediodía, a la sede de la CHS para ser recibidos por su presidente.
> 
> Los representantes de los regantes explican que la Confederación va a proceder a la apertura de pozos de sequía en la Vega Media con amparo en el decreto de Sequía con el fin de combatir la sequía de la cuenca. Pero los regantes matizan que la sequía es del subsistema del Trasvase «motivado por la falta casi nula agua trasvasada». Los regantes tradicionales admiten que la sequía que «padecen los regantes del Trasvase es un drama inaceptable», pero no es menos cierto que los pozos de la Vega Media que pretenden poner en marcha «no pueden resolver su problema ya que estos, por su ubicación, solo sirven para dar agua a los regantes tradicionales de la Vega Baja».
> 
> Para las mismas entidades «es inaceptable que se pretenda dar un agua de mala calidad y muy salina a los regantes tradicionales quitándoles la suya, que está en los embalses, de buena calidad, para dársela a los regantes del trasvase».
> 
> Además aseguran que es «ilegal» que amparándose en un documento que declara la seguía del subsistema del Trasvase se dicten medidas que dañan a los regantes tradicionales del Segura que no están en sequía. 
> 
> Salinos
> «Debe resolverse el problema del Trasvase. Es obligado ser solidarios y ayudarles en la medida de lo posible. Deben ponerse en marcha todos los pozos que realmente puedan aportarles agua, pero no es posible que la solución al Trasvase pase por quitar el agua de calidad de los regantes tradicionales dándonos a cambio otra salina que condena nuestros cultivos».


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/veg...a/1676322.html

 Lo de siempre. en el Segura no hay sequía, hay una sobreexplotación de recursos debida a un crecimiento incontrolado de los regadíos ilegales en la zona regable del trasvase. Incontrolado e insostenible.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

No pueden tener más razón los regantes tradicionales. Exactamente la misma situación que se produce en el Tajo alto pero de forma sostenida en el tiempo. Las desalinizadoras son la solución, y tarde o temprano estarán abocados a su uso. Se espera una sequía en el sudeste que puede llegar más allá de la primavera del 2016 si no cambian las predicciones.

----------

NoRegistrado (23-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esto sigue, el scrats es que es tremendo.

*Se oponen a la puesta en marcha de los pozos de sequía, "cuya única misión es dar agua de pésima calidad a los regantes de la Vega Baja con el fin de liberar agua de calidad en los embalses de cabecera para dársela a los regantes del Trasvase"*




> Las 17 comunidades de regantes del regadío tradicional de la Vega Baja del Segura están "indignados" con la calidad del agua que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura les deja de pozos de sequía y piden ayuda al Gobierno socialista de Ximo Puig para solucionarlo, informa en un comunicado el Área Técnica Juzgado de Aguas de Orihuela (Alicante).
> 
> Los regantes han pedido apoyo a la Generalitat Valenciana, teniendo previsto reunirse con el director general del Agua, Manuel Aldeguer, y han pedido cita al Presidente Ximo Puig para que la Generalitat Valenciana apoye a sus regantes en esta reclamación.
> 
> Los jueces de Aguas y presidentes de todos los juzgados de Aguas, sindicatos de riego y comunidades de regantes del regadío tradicional de la Vega Baja del Segura, en representación de sus respectivas comunidades y de sus 30.000 regantes, acompañados por un numeroso grupo de regantes, se reunieron el martes con el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, José María Ródenas.
> 
> Los pozos de sequía
> 
> Le hicieron entrega del escrito, que registraron, en el que le manifiestan su frontal oposición a la puesta en marcha de los pozos de sequía, "cuya única misión es dar agua de pésima calidad a los regantes de la Vega Baja con el fin de liberar agua de calidad en los embalses de cabecera para dársela a los regantes del Trasvase".
> ...


http://www.lacronicadelpajarito.es/r...s-del-trasvase


Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (24-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, la guerra sorda se intensifica. Digo sorda, porque periodistas locales como Manuel Buitrago (La Verdad) o Rosa Roda (Onda Cero Murcia). que continuamente sacan noticias a favor del SCRATS, nunca sacan nada de los regantes tradicionales y su lucha con el propio SCRATS. Lo silencian.

*La artificial guerra del agua sigue sin poner sobre las mesa las 100.000 hectáreas de riego ilegales en la cuenca del Segura o lo que es lo mismo, cuatro veces  la superficie de la huerta de la Vega Baja*



> Ni enchufándoles de forma directa el Ebro, tienen agua suficiente dicen muchos agricultores de la huerta tradicional refiriéndose a determinados sectores de regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura. Las relaciones entre el nuevo regadío del trasvase y la huerta tradicional son cordiales pero enfrentadas desde el mismo momento que comenzó a funcionar el Tajo-Segura. Se trata de una guerra perenne entre dos formas de administrar y entender la agricultura. Desde el minuto 1 de la entrada en funcionamiento del trasvase, el regadío tradicional comenzó a tener problemas con el agua, al recibir cada vez menos. 
> 
> El último episodio de este enfrentamiento secular se produjo hace unos meses cuando los nuevos regadíos intentaron comprar el agua del tradicional apoyándose en el decreto de Sequía de Gobierno Central. Esta situación sí es una guerra del agua, ignorada por muchos porque no interesa. En el azud de Ojos se mezcla toda el agua circulante por el río Segura y desaparece o mejor dicho se desvía hacia los nuevos regadíos. Aquí acaba el río, dicen muchos.
> 
> Dentro de este guerra existe otra, la que ocupa páginas y páginas de periódicos  y reportajes de televisión y radio. Es la que  actualmente está en el candelero al pedir el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, al Ministerio de Agricultura que cesen de manera inmediata los trasvases desde la cabecera del Tajo al Levante. La polémica este servida de nuevo porque a muchos le interesa.
> 
> Pero si el caso del enfrentamiento público de nuevos regadíos-huerta tradicional es ignorado y no ocupa el tiempo ni el espacio de los medios de comunicación, todavía menos interesa hablar  del robo del agua del río Segura, ni de sus efectos ambientales. Menos aún de las miles de hectáreas roturadas en terrenos del trasvase, extremo negado continuamente por determinadas administraciones
> 
> Nadie pone en cuestión los beneficios económicos que aportan los terrenos del trasvase-Tajo Segura ni lo miles de puestos de trabajo que crean. La huerta tradicional también. Pero no se trata de eso. Se trata de otras cuestiones que determinados sectores económicos y políticos pretenden ignorar y evitar su debate público como es la  inmensidad de terrenos que han sido puestos en regadío sin tener dotaciones de agua y que sin embargo riegan.
> ...


http://lacronicaindependiente.com/20...-la-superfici/

Si se eliminaran la hectáreas ilegales, no existirían los problemas actuales. Queda claro que el hidromito del déficit hídrico, es un invento causado por el aumento indiscriminado de las mismas y con la mirada a otro lado de quien tiene que vigilar y hacer cumplir la ley.
Ya hay un consejero de Agricultura de esa región imputado por prevaricación y otras causas, precisamente por una causa similar de ilegalidades con el agua.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (03-nov-2015)

----------


## termopar

Demasiados intereses cruzados, y al final a pagar los de siempre. Tampoco me estraña que les teman y no levanten más la voz. Pero si no lo hacen irá a peor.

----------

NoRegistrado (03-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los regantes tradicionales han sido los primeros perjudicados por el SCRATS. Y como no se anden listos, al final les hacen la 13-14.

Ya les han hecho algunas jugarretas.
Lo curioso, es que tanto la CHS como el gobierno murciano, casi siempre ha actuado a favor del SCRATS y en contra de los tradicionales.

 Incluso en las cifras que el SCRATS da de PIB, etc... se "apropia" de la producción de los tradicionales como si fuera de ellos. 

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Son los que están más cerca de los predadores (tanto de tierras como de agua según el informe) y tienen que convivir con ellos. Algunos incluso sean familiares o tengan de ambos tipos de sectores de regadíos. Es muy difícil así.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Incluso en las cifras que el SCRATS da de PIB, etc... se "apropia" de la producción de los tradicionales como si fuera de ellos.* 

El error que tiene, creo que es el que confunde cantidad de tierra, con cantidad de producción. Aunque los regantes de la vega del Segura ocupen el 60% de la cantidad de tierra dedicada al cultivo de regadío, ni mucho menos se corresponde con el 60% del PIB agrícola. El rendimiento de las tierras en ese caso es mucho menor, y eso lo sabe cualquiera que se dedique aquí a la agricultura. Por ejemplo, la huerta de Murcia, tiene un valor agrícola muy limitado aunque ocupa mucho terreno. Le dejo las causas aquí:
_
En los últimos años del siglo XX y lo que va del XXI la Huerta de Murcia ha sufrido un gran declive en cuanto a potencial agrícola. Muchas son las causas que lo originan, pero entre ellas se podrían destacar las siguientes:

    -La contínua subdivisión de las fincas hace que estas sean tan pequeñas que no sean rentables por dificultades en la mecanización sobre todo. Ello además aumenta su falta de rentabilidad, al ser parcelas tan pequeñas no son suficientes para mantener una agricultura profesional
    -Presión urbanística, el uso de superficie de huerta para la construcción de nuevas infraestructuras (autovías, polígonos industriales, ferrocarril etc) y viviendas va en aumento.
    -Envejecimiento de los pocos agricultores que quedan. La gran mayoría de los habitantes de la huerta ya no trabajan en ella, se dedican fundamentalmente al sector servicios en la ciudad o sus pedanías.
    -Malos precios de los cítricos durante muchos años. En la huerta este tipo de cultivos junto con las hortalizas es el predominante.

Otras zonas de la Región de Murcia tales como el Campo de Cartagena, Valle del Guadalentín, Mazarrón, Águilas etc han superado a la tradicional Huerta de Murcia como zona de mayor importancia agrícola gracias a la llegada del agua del Trasvase Tajo-Segura a partir de finales de los años 70 y comienzos de los 80, a unas zonas que -con excepción del Guadalentín- eran tradicionalmente de secano (menos productivo que el regadío), y que cuentan con una estructura de propiedad más adecuada (mediana y gran propiedad), que lo alejan del minifundio de la Huerta de Murcia._

Además, me gustaría añadir, que mayoritariamente usan el riego mediante inundación, que desperdicia mucha más agua, y reparte mucho peor el abonado, haciendo mucho menos eficiente la producción. La gran mayoría no podrían rentabilizar su producción si les cobraran el agua como a los usuarios del trasvase, pagan una cuota anual simbólica, por eso no se han molestado en mejorar la infraestructura.

Un ejemplo le pongo en mi caso. Este año, mis limoneros han tenido de media 200kg de fruta por árbol. En la huerta apenas sacan 60kg, siendo además árboles de variedades antiguas, que tienen un valor económico casi nulo. Sólo he visto hablar de rentabilidad en el caso de patatas y alcachofas, y algo en las coliflores y brócoli, y porque no pagan casi nada de agua, si no ni eso.
No quiero generalizar, y seguramente haya regantes tradicionales que saquen buena rentabilidad, pero le aseguro que no abundan, y se lo digo porque vivo en la huerta de Murcia y lo he visto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo me refiero a los datos de PIB. Lo he puesto claramente. José Claver, Mariano Soto, Manuel Buitrago, y todos los trasvasistas, siempre dan el dato de los 2.300-2.400 millones  de aportación al PIB, cuando ya quedó demostrado en éste foro por Lujan y Nodoyuna entre otros, que la aportación de los regadíos del SCRATS apenas llegaban a 1.000.
Igualmente las cifras de empleo, etc...

Por otra parte, no creo que sean tan tontos los tradicionales para no sacar un rendimiento similar, teniendo además el agua tan barata como dices. Pero bueno, eso es una batalla vuestra.

Por otra parte, si no te importa, es obligatorio poner la fuente de la que procede el texto que has copiado. Sobre todo para saber de donde procede, porque pone a los tradicionales como gente abandonada que no sabe de su trabajo. Mientras a los del SCRATS como los nuevos paladines de la agricultura.
Aunque me imagino de donde procede y qué intención tiene

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya lo he visto, lo has sacado de la Wikipedia. Esa "fuente del saber".
Por la forma de escribir, parece totalmente editado y redactado por el propio Mariano Soto o Claver. Me parece un insulto a los regantes tradicionales.
Aquí también ponen parte del texto, que en la wiki aparece, ampliado a favor del scrats. 
http://comerciodelaalbatalia.jimdo.c...-la-albatalia/

Y en éste otro, solo pone la primera parte, pero sin las apostillas a favor del scrats. Lo cual me hace reafirmarme en la autoría de la wiki. Penoso:
http://montecitos.blogspot.com.es/20...de-murcia.html

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Sí, lo recogí de wikipedia. Me puede decir cuáles de los argumentos que esgrimen son falsos?? Yo vivo aquí, y le aseguro que son perfectamente válidos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los falsos son la aportación al PIB y el nº de empleos generados. Es un tema ya ampliamente tratado aquí, y desmenuzado y analizado por Luján y Nodoyuna. Ya te lo he copiado tres o cuatro veces. No lo voy a hacer una quinta. Si quieres verlo, búscalo tú.

 Por cierto, la manipulación del texto en la wiki de los dos enlaces que he puesto (texto original) es vomitiva por parte de quien lo ha editado. Si yo fuera regante tradicional, estaría muy enfadado.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

No hace falta que lo pongas más, simplemente no estoy deacuerdo con las conclusiones. De todas formas, en el caso de la huerta de Murcia, me gustaría saber cuáles de los puntos que saqué de wikipedia opina que son falsos.

*Los falsos son la aportación al PIB y el nº de empleos generados*

No he dado datos sobre eso, más allá de decir que el 60% de la tierra, no se corresponde con el 60% del PIB, por los motivos expuestos. Evidentemente ni yo ni nadie conoce los datos exactos, ya que no hay publicación oficial, pero si lee cualquier estudio sobre la agricultura murciana, puede ver que la mayor importancia agrícola, se ha ido trasladando de la vega del segura, al campo de cartagena, valle del Guadalentín, Lorca-Águilas... y es indiscutible.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si por un lado dices que no hay datos, y por otro, dices que es indiscutible, algo no cuadra. Los tradicionales son tontos?, son vagos?, son ineficaces? yo creo que llevan toda la historia haciendo las cosas bien.
Otra cosa es la campaña de desprestigio a la que son sometidos por el SCRATS y su aparato de propaganda, como se ha podido ver en el texto de la wiki.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (06-nov-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues hombre, más ineficaces sí que suelen ser, ya que el riego por gravedad es mucho más ineficiente que el localizado, aunque solo sea eso. De todas formas me remito a las causas anteriormente escritas:
Pequeñas parcelas no rentables, escasa mecanización...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pero si tú dices que tienes una parcela pequeña.
Te repito lo anterior. Son tontos los regantes tradicionales? Solo vosotros sabéis hacer las cosas bien en agricultura? O, más bien es una edición manipulada de la Wikipedia?

Más bien parece lo último, es más, estoy seguro de que es lo último. Aunque parece que un cachondo ya lo ha corregido y ha puesto las cosas en su sitio, jajajaaj
Lo triste, y que parece que no os dais cuenta es de que, además de la mala imagen que os habéis labrado en toda España, ahora os estáis ganado a pulso la enemistad de vuestros compañeros paisano.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues el que ha escrito no tiene mucha idea de lo que habla. El uso de fertilizantes químicos e insecticidas, es obligado en cualquier producción de regadío, exceptuando las dedicadas al comercio "ecologista", da igual que sean regantes tradicionales o no.

En cuanto a la competencia injusta, no entiendo donde está, los regantes del trasvase pagan el agua infinitamente más cara que los regantes de la vega del Segura. Otra cosa serían los regantes con agua de pozos. Éstos, al ser también muy escasa y cara, han tecnificado mucho más sus cultivos.

De todas formas le hago notar que la peor parte se la lleva la huerta de Murcia, donde la importancia agrícola ha disminuido mucho. Hay otras zonas, como las de Cieza y el norte de la vega, donde se han mantenido mucho mejor. El caso que mejor conozco es el de la huerte de Murcia, ya que vivo aquí, y le aseguro que los puntos que mencionaba son muy ciertos.

Y sí, tengo una pequeña parcela, no llega a 3ha, pero eso en la zona de la huerta de Murcia es muy difícil de ver son parcelas de apenas 1-2 tahullas en su mayoría, y no suelen tener una dedicación activa los propietarios en el sector agrícola.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Eso es para que veas que la wiki no es una fuente fiable para justificar cosas. Y tú la utilizas muchas veces como si fuera la biblia.
El texto que has puesto está tan manipulado como el que han puesto después. Incluso el de después, creo que está más acertado...

Venga, hasta luego.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

